# Qui a voler mon ipad à la livraison ?



## dadah01 (11 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous !

Je m'adresse à vous parce qu'il m'est arrivé un petit soucis de livraison de mon ipad.
Pour faire cours, le livreur ne m'a pas remis le colis en main propre contre signature et résultat des courses, le collis n'était plus là où le livreur l'avait déposé le matin, lorsque je suis rentré le soir.

Passons la polémique sur les faits du livreur, je me suis rapproché du SAV apple qui a entamé l'enquête avec la société de livraison.

Cependant, à ce jour (1 semaine aprèsle vol) je me doute bien que le voleur de colis a démarrer, synchroniser, enregistrer mon ipad come étant le sien. Or j'ai sgnalé à apple que le colis m'a été volé !

Ma question est donc simple... Est ce que apple est capable d'identifier le voleur avec son compte itune ? puisqe nécessaire pour synchroniser mon ipad !


----------



## Powerdom (11 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Je ne sais pas ce que l'appareil renvoie a apple comme info. mais si il est déclaré volé auprès de apple. il sera retrouvé si il retourne au SAV. pas avant.

Je ne comprends pas que les livreurs qui doivent livrer un colis contre signature les déposent devant une porte. cela m'est deja arrivé avec un macBook. heureusement le mien était resté devant la maison.


----------



## papadben (11 Décembre 2011)

Tu n'as pas signé?
Tu n'as rien reçu...
C'est aussi simple que ça... 
Tu n'as plus qu' à demander la la boite de livraison de te livrer ta marchandise.


----------



## dadah01 (11 Décembre 2011)

oui c'est toujours embêtant tout ça ! j'attends ce colis pour le noel de ma maman et noel approche !

la société de livraison fais le nécessaire et apple aussi pour men renvoyer un mais la question de fond que je me pose c'est est ce que apple peut identifier quel voisin ou le livreur puisqu'il a forcément synchroniser et enregistrer mon ipad ! dans quel cas je pense faire une petite visite amicale à ce gentil voisin


----------



## Gwen (11 Décembre 2011)

J'ai en effet eu le même souci, mais pour des livraisons des éditions Atlas. Je recevais un colis sur deux. Depuis, ils ont changé de livreur


----------

